# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  85kg auf 90L bei 3-4bft?

## elr

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen, ob ich, mit 85kg, auf einem Board mit ca. 90L bei ca. 3-4bft fahren kann? Stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines neuen Brettes und wei nicht was ich tun soll. In der Regel surfe ich, wie gesagt bei ca. 3-4bft manchmal 5.


Danke..

----------


## strandlaeufer

Hi,

ohne Dein Equipment im Detail zu kennen wrde ich sagen: nein. Die Segel die Du aus dem Brett fahren kannst drften zu klein sein um Dich ins Gleiten zu bringen. Ich wei nicht wie viel Erfahrung Du hast, aber fr mich ist mit 85 kg das Dmpeln auf einem 95l Board anstrengend.

Deshalb: Fr 3-4 bft wrde ich ein greres Board nehmen. Je nach Deinem Fahrknnen (Powerhalse ja/nein) wrde ich Dir 125 oder 135l empfehlen.

Mit einem 90l-Brett wirst Du bei 3-4 nicht glcklich. 

Gru
-Strandlufer

----------


## m47

Hi,
3 Beaufort fangen bei ca. 7 Knoten an, 4 Bft gehen von ca. 12 - 15 Knoten. Dieser Bereich erfordert Segelgen von ca. 8 qm bis 6 qm. Ein 90 Liter Board beginnt Spa zu machen bei <6.5 qm besser 6qm. D.h. die Empfehlung von "strandlufer" ist ok. Kleine Abweichungen ergeben sich durch Dein Fahrknnen, aber die Physik bleibt wie sie ist.

Greets 
michael

----------


## elr

Okay. Dann werde ich mich mal nach einem Board mit ca. 125L umschauen. Habt ihr Tips, wo ich nach gnstigen gebrauchten Boards, auer bei eBay schauen kann?

Danke  :Wink:

----------


## tigger1983

was erhoffst du dir davon ein so kleines Board zu fahren?

----------


## elr

Bin bis jetzt nur rieen Trmmer gefahren... Da war noch nicht mal ansatzweise etwas mit Gleitfahrt.. Jetzt bin ich eben auf der suche nach was kleinerem..

----------


## lordofchaos

Um mit 85 kg bei 3-4 bft ins gleiten zu kommen wirst Du Segelgren zwischen 7 - 8m brauchen.
Um so breiter und mehr Volumen dein Brett hat, um so schneller bist du im gleiten.

Ich wrde, je nach dem wie gut Du bist, zu einer 2 Brett Strategie tendieren.

1 Brett fr Leichtwind (3-4 bft z.B. auf Binnenseen) = 135 L
1 Brett fr Mittel - Starkwind (5-?) = 100 / 110 irgendwas in diesem Bereich

----------


## Knacki

Hi,
wenn du bis jetzt noch keine Gleiterfahrung hast, wrde ich mindestens 135l, eher noch 10 mehr empfehlen.
Wiege selbst z.Zt. 88kg und habe ein 125l Brett. Wenn du noch nicht viel Erfahrung hast, ist das schon wacklig. Mit Erfahrung kannst du dann auf 105-110l runter gehen. Damiut geht dann zur Not noch ein Schotstart. 

Hang Loose
Gerd

----------


## SecretSpot

Am besten Du probierst bei einer Testveranstaltung an einem Gewsser in Deiner Nhe mal Bretter zwischen 110 und 135l Volumen mit groem Segel aus, bevor Du Dir was kaufst. Ist schwierig zu sagen, welches Volumen Dir in dem Bereich am besten zusagt. 90l gehen natrlich gar nicht (auer Du willst raus tmpeln um dann die fette Welle abzureiten ;-))

----------


## tigger1983

also denkst du das du mit nem kleinerem Brett schneller im gleiten bist? Das kannst du vergessen!
Wenns dir also wirklich nur ums gleiten geht, guck das du dir nen Breiten und leichten Freerider holst. Wenn dein teich wirklich nur 3-4 bft hergibt wrde ich mir die Option offen halten das du dir auch nen 9er Tuch drauf schnallen kannst... Fr den Anfang rate ich da aber schwer von einem solchem segel ab..
Achja weis ja nicht was du fr "trmmer" gefahren bist, wenn du aber vom oldschool zeug redest wo sone planke mal 20kg wiegt ist das klar das man nicht ins gleiten kommt...

----------


## elr

Also zu dem Trmmer: Den hab ich kaum allein ans Wasser bekommen :-P

Die Sache ist einfach die: Knnte ein 90L-Brett (On Boards Converter 266) fr 45 bekommen.. Fr alles andere wrde ich natrlich wesentlich mehr bezahlen..

----------


## Knacki

Hi,
wenn du keine Lust mehr aufs Surfen hast und das Zeug in 1/2 Jahr frustiert in die Ecke werfen willst, dann kauf dir das Brett, ansonsten Finger davon.
Bei deinem Gewicht musst du mind. 5 Winstrken fr das Brett haben und den Wasserstart und die Halse beherschen. 
Hang Loose
Gerd

----------


## tigger1983

sehe ich auch so. Mit dem Teil wirst du keinen Spass haben und auch nichts lernen. Am besten gehst du mal zu nem Testsurfen und probierst mal alles durch. Und am besten machst du den Anfang mit nem 90l board. Dann siehste schnell was fr nen fehler du gemacht httest...
Auch wenn es ein "vermeindliches" schnpchen ist. Wenn du spass beim surfen und was lernen willst, muss man schon ein paar euros investieren... Bei den Segeln gilt brigens das gleiche  :Wink:  nicht das du nachher nen Board aus 08 mit nem segel aus den 80er paarst...

----------


## elr

Okay.. also das mit dem 90L hat sich fr mich erledigt.


Was haltet ihr vom F2 Xantos 259 mit 127L?

----------


## tigger1983

kenne nur den Xantos I und III und die sind zum freeriden gut. Nur tricksen ist damit nicht drin. Also wenns nur en paar jibes werden sollen passt es schon (Insofern lvl vorhanden). Sonst und auch zum lernen gibts besseres...

----------


## Knacki

Hi,
kenn nur den Xantos II mit 2,95 und 133l. War ein super Brett.
Sei dir aber bitte darber im Klaren, dass der Schritt von so einem Dampfer, wie du ihn hast auf ca 125l recht sportlich ist.
Funktionieren kann es, wenn du nicht zu schnell aufgibts. Ganz wichtig ist, dass du dran denkst, dass du beim ersten mal mit einem kleinen Brett mit Sicherheit ordentlich abtreibst und nicht mehr zum Startpunkt zurck kommst. Such dir also einen Spot aus, wo du "Save" bist. Die Bretter haben halt kein Schwert mehr und die ersten Tage wirst Du mehr im Wasser liegen als surfen. Ist denk ich bei allen so gewesen, die den Schritt von einem groen Dampfer auf ein kleines gemacht haben.
Aber wie schon gesagt, gehen tut es mit 125 l wenn du nicht zu schnell aufgibst, besser wren allerdings 20 l mehr. Ein Brett mit Schwert wrde ich aber nicht empfehlen.

Hang Loose
Gerd

----------


## SecretSpot

Welches Baujahr ist denn der Xantos?

----------


## Knacki

BJ 1998 oder 1999

----------


## SecretSpot

Es gibt ja auch einen neuen Xantos mit aktuellem Shape. Von den alten Shapes wrde ich die Finger lassen.

----------


## speedjunkie

vom alten Xantos wrde ich dir auch abraten, das Brett ist fr dein Fahrknnen nicht geeignet.
Besser ein moderner breiter Freerider  mit mind. 145 Liter bei 75cm breite.
Je nach Zustand um die 400 Euro (Brett ) aufwrts musst du schon investieren,
damit du nicht gleich vor lauter Frust wieder alles in die Ecke wirfst

----------

